# Loch Laggan POI



## Fisherman (Oct 28, 2020)

Spent two nights at the Loch Laggan POI.
Its run by Scottish National Heritage.
Large carpark with no restrictions for overnighting.
We spent two nights on our own.
There are toilets open 24hours but a 5 minute walk from carpark (see photo)
I never used the toilets but had a look and they’re immaculate.
The ranger takes pride in them.

Stunning walk to Loch ‘an Achoire from carpark. (see Map)
Its a simple walk not difficult total distance 7 miles return.
Estimated time 4 hours, we did it in 3 hours.
The weather was awful, but we still enjoyed the walk.
Got chatting to the manager and he welcomes everyone.
You can make a donation if you wish.
No TV, phone, Radio, or internet. So if you want to get away from it all this fits the bill.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 29, 2020)

Creagh Meagaidh Car park. Have stayed there a few times. Nice winter stop with good walking from the carpark. Can get a bit busy in summer. Half way between Aviemore and Fort William so handy stopover.


----------

